# Off Centre Turning Jigs



## kjmc1957 (6 Jan 2014)

Happy New Year to you all.

I'm thinking of buying a Ruth Niles off centre turning jig, I've seen this one on YT a couple of times and it seems to do what I want it to do, I'd rather buy British if I can, does anyone have any idea if 'we' British do anything similar, or do I need to boost the US economy?

Regards.

Kevin


----------



## chipmunk (6 Jan 2014)

Hi Kevin,
Have you seen the Axminster Eccentric chuck and spiralling attachment? It looks to do a very similar job.

http://www.axminster.co.uk/axminster-eccentric-spiralling-chuck
HTH
Jon


----------



## kjmc1957 (7 Jan 2014)

Hi Jon

Thanks for the reply, I've had a quick look on the Axi site and it looks ok, I'm not sure if it will do what the Ruth Niles jig does, this is the video of the jig that I saw originally, if the Axi does this I'd buy it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uMdm7QF3 ... 5sQyhY_8_Q

Regards
Kevin


----------



## Dalboy (7 Jan 2014)

Did you watch Axminsters Video on their one

http://youtu.be/ntIcUpP9xss


----------



## woodndrum (7 Jan 2014)

I have no knowledge of the Niles product, but from the video link I think you might find the Axminster product might be capable of more more delicate turning. I own the Aminster offset chuck, and would say it is a good investment. The precision engineering, takes out a lot of vibration. Even after a year I think the Chuck is better than I am.


----------



## kjmc1957 (10 Jan 2014)

Hi All

Many thanks for the replies, I've had a look at the Axi chuck and i think I'm going to start with that first.

Again thank you all for your time.

Kevin


----------

